# Wow



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't believe there are no posts in this section, I guess I will be the first, I keep wild betta simorums, they are awesome fish, the get between 4-6 inches are bubble nesters and are just cool to watch. I just re-did their tank a bit ago and will post some pics in a week or 2 when things do not look so new, I have worked pretty hard on this tank so not ready for the reveal


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Good to "see" you.  

Yep, people requested a Wild section but apparently not for themselves. Can't wait to see your photos. What made you decide to try Wilds? Size of their tank, etc.?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I have had a pair for a good while, but my males died so I got some more babies and decided to redo their 20 long, spent a pretty penny on a bunch of nice plants a piece of driftwood and a 30 inch finnex 24/7 planted plus, so far am loving the light I will probably do a vid so people can see the demo of the light cycling


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the teaser, looking forward to the big reveal.


----------



## ginjaninja (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, I am very interested in wild bettas. I have a copper smaragdina. Not sure how 'authentically' wild that species is. Look forward to seeing your photos when you get them sorted. I have just moved my fish to a 10 gallon tank and will post some pics when I finish setting up, too.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

There are a few types of wilds I would love to have, most of them are the giant sized ones, I would like to breed some but then I think about having to deal with getting rid of the babies, I am such a hoarder, I tend to keep my fish lol maybe when I retire and have more time to devote to it


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

I have never read much about wild bettas, much less seen them. Are they like the petstore bettas?

Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

No the are very different, some are rather plain looking others are colorful, some are tiny tiny, some are huge, they cover a wide spectrum basically pet stores have betta splendens


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

So wild bettas are in the same genus/family, but are a different species? Or is it a different subspecies?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They fall under the same genus. There are around 70 different species of betta, and similar species are then grouped together in complexes. For example, Betta splendens is a member of the splendens complex, which also contains Betta stiktos, Betta smaragdina, Betta siamorientalis, Betta imbellis, and Betta mahachaiensis.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The original "Wild Betta" thread was unauthorized and quickly shut down. Apparently the forum re-do has activated the thread. I'm delighted.


----------



## Linsey Inniss (Jun 16, 2016)

Stone said:


> I can't believe there are no posts in this section, I guess I will be the first, I keep wild betta simorums, they are awesome fish, the get between 4-6 inches are bubble nesters and are just cool to watch. I just re-did their tank a bit ago and will post some pics in a week or 2 when things do not look so new, I have worked pretty hard on this tank so not ready for the reveal



Looking forward to see the photos of your recent betta activities :smile2:


----------

